# PID Regler



## Loderan (3 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte die Beheizung eines Tanks mittels des PID Controllers im e!Cockpit realisieren. Die Flüssigkeit im Tank sollte 60°C haben.
Das Material, welches dort aufgefüllt wird, kommt mit 45°C aus einem anderen Vorratstank. Der Regler sollte somit auf Störeinflüsse gut reagieren.
Hat da jemand einen Tip, wie man beim einstellen des Reglers vorgeht?


----------



## KLM (3 Dezember 2021)

Wenn Du die Strecke nicht kennst, wirst Du um eine Sprungantwort nicht herum kommen. Dazu kannst Du die Trendaufzeichnung gut verwenden.


----------



## Frohnius (7 Dezember 2021)

hmm wie klm schon schreibt die sprungantwort ist die lösung ....

zuerst nimmst du dir den p - anteil vor (i und d auf 0)
beobachte das regelverhalten ... (trendaufzeichnung)

im bild siehst du ein beispiel für den p-anteil

anschließend i anteil aktivieren und einstellen ...
und zum schluss den d anteil ....


----------



## KLM (7 Dezember 2021)

Du könntest auch die selbstlernenden Regler aus der WagoAppControls verwenden, aber wenn Du mit Reglern an sich Probleme hast, würde ich davon abraten. Aber die machen intern genau das, was Du manuell machen sollst, also eine Sprungantwort. Wie man aus der Sprungantwort die Parameter ableitet, dazu gibt es im Netzt recht gute und viele Anleitungen. In einem Forum wirst Du aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr bekommen, als @Frohnius schon zusammengefasst hat.


----------



## Frohnius (8 Dezember 2021)

über regler könnte man bücher schreiben  deshalb es gibt auch viele ....








						Regler – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



^^ es lohnt sich, das hier mal grundsätzlich zu lesen ...
regler sind reine mathematik ...
wenn man verstanden hat, was p, i, und d anteile rechnerisch machen, ist es recht einfach ungünstige parameter zu identifizieren.

grob und nur ungenau erklärt:
der p anteil ist die differenz zwischen soll und istwert multipliziert mit dem proportionalwert - ein entscheidender wert wie stark der regler aussteuert
der i anteil "zählt langsam hoch/runter" um soll-ist abweichung auszugleichen - entscheidend um auszuregeln (oft reicht für temperatursteuerungen ein PI-regler)
der d anteil "guckt in die zukunft" und steuert "dagegen", verhindert über/untersteuern ...

deshalb jeden parameter nacheinander einzeln einstellen bis man zufrieden ist !!


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Dezember 2021)

Hier ist das Ziegler-Nichols Verfahren schön beschrieben:





						Grundlagen Regelung -                                               Chemgapedia
					






					www.chemgapedia.de


----------

